# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Do you think Bradley will go to Canada

## Curly19

Do you think Bradley will go to Canada with Syd and Noah or wil he stay in Walford  :Ponder:

----------


## di marco

ive not heard anything about bradley leaving so i think he will stay. is it definite that syd is actually going?

----------


## di marco

also, shouldnt this be in spoilers?

----------


## lizann

No he wont go

----------


## Siobhan

moved to spoilers as it hasn't come up on the show yet.. I don't think he will go to Canada and it doesn't bother me if Sid goes...

----------


## moonstorm

Unfortunately, no, I don't think he will go!!

----------

parkerman (10-09-2009)

----------


## Chris_2k11

They can both leave for me, two boring characters

----------


## Siobhan

> They can both leave for me, two boring characters


ah sure he needs to get back with Stacey a few more times yet.. they are the Ken and Deirdre of EE  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kim

I don't think he'll go either. There are plenty of reasons why he should after what's happened but I still don't think he will.

----------


## di marco

> it doesn't bother me if Sid goes...


i hope syd goes, though ive not heard anything that shes leaving either

----------


## sindydoll



----------

angel_eyes87 (09-09-2009), crystalsea (09-09-2009), megan999 (09-09-2009)

----------


## megan999

Thanks for that, Sindydoll  :Thumbsup:  I'm so happy Bradley stays. I hope he gets back together with Stacey IMO they have some good chemistry  :Heart:  Absolutely zero chemistry between him and Syd  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## angel_eyes87

I knew he was staying because I saw pictures of him, Stacey and Jean on the way to the hospital, because Stacey's Bi-polar disorder comes back and she has to go the hospital, I am unsure whether they get back together, but all the signs are pointing to a reunion.

----------


## megan999

> I knew he was staying because I saw pictures of him, Stacey and Jean on the way to the hospital, because Stacey's Bi-polar disorder comes back and she has to go the hospital, I am unsure whether they get back together, but all the signs are pointing to a reunion.


It would be great if they got back together IMO, Lacey is such an excellent actress, and I think this storyline is great to showcase the talents of all the actors involved. :Thumbsup:

----------

